
‘Shark Tank’ star Kevin O’Leary expects employees to work on vacation: ‘100% - fraqed
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/shark-tank-star-kevin-oleary-expects-employees-to-work-on-vacation-100-2019-08-01?siteid=rss&rss=1
======
bsg75
If this guy's employees work 365 days a year, he benefits. I wonder, does he
believe in extra compensation for those who go "above and beyond"? Or is he
deluded into thinking his business is the most important thing for everyone?

Every "Go go go!" CEO I have worked for that expects >100% input for
absolutely no more than 100% compensation. I have had the good fortune to have
alternatives and not work for that executive mindset for very long.

PS: Bonuses don't count. They are not direct compensation, and in my
experience, more of a gamble.

